# cheesemaking coop wish lists



## homeacremom

OK, let's see if we can make minimums on your items of choice from cheesemaking.com 
Following is the partial list of common cultures that can be cooped for wholesale prices. Suggest other items as needed. Shipping will be divided and added to each participant's total.
We need 12 unit minimums. On divided items we need to have enough participants to make up the full pack amount. I will mark items in green as soon as it reaches minimum.

order in 5 pck units

# C21 Buttermilk (DS) 5 pcks for 3.00
1(5) homeacre/other
1 (5) susie
1 (5) Gunnie/Dawn

 #C20G Chevre (DS)5 pcks for 3.00
5 (25) homeacre/Judith
1 (5) shawhee/Shawna
3 (5) twillinggate farm/Allen
4 (20) ecftoggs/Mary
3 (5)homeacre/other
1 (5) Sheryl
3 (5) susie
1 (5) Gunnie/Dawn



#C33 Creme Fraiche (DS)5 pcks for 3.00
1 (5) homeacre/other
1 (5) Sheryl

#C20 Fromage Blanc (DS)5 pcks for 3.00
2 (10) Leo/Megan
4 (20) Ravens Haven/Autumn
1 (5) shawhee/Shawna
5 (25) ecftoggs/Mary
1 (5) homeacre/other
3 (5) homeacre/ other
1 (5) Sheryl
2 (5) homeacre/other
2 (5) susie
1 (5) Gunnie/ Dawn

#C31 Fromagina (DS)5 pcks for 3.00
1 (5) homeacre/other
1(5) homeacre/other


#C101 Mesophilic (DS)5 pcks for 3.00

1 (5) homeacre/other
1 (5) shawhee/Shawna
6 (5) twillinggate farm/ Allen
1 (5) ecftoggs/Mary
2 (5) homeacre/other
6 (5) homeacre/other
1 (5) Sheryl
1 (5) Gunnie/ Dawn

#C30 Sour Cream (DS) 5 pcks for 3.00
1 (5) Leo/Megan
1 (5) Ravens Haven/ Autumn
2 (5) homeacre/other
2 (5) homeacre/other
1 (5) Sheryl
1 (5) susie
4 (5) homeacre/Judith

#C201 Thermophilic (DS)5 pcks for 3.00
1 (5) Ravens Haven/ Autumn
1 (5) homeacre/other
1 (5) shawhee/Shawna
1 (5) ecftoggs/Mary
1 (5) homeacre/ other
1(5) homeacre/other
1 (5) Sheryl
1 (5) Gunnie/ Dawn
4 (5) homeacre/ Judith

#Y5 Yogurt 
1 Sheryl
order in 1 pck units

#C11
Flora Danica 1 pck @ 10.00 ea.
1 Leo/Megan
1 Ravens Haven/Autumn
1 shawhee/Shawna
1 homeacre/other
1 Gunnie/ Dawn

#C3 Fresh (mother)1 pck @ 3.00ea.
1 shawhee/Shawna
1 Sheryl
1 Gunnie/Dawn

#C1 Mesophilic (mother) 1pck @ 3.00 ea.
1 Leo/Megan

#C2Thermophilic - Italian (mother) 1pck @ 3.00 ea.
1 Leo/Megan

#Y1 Yogurt Bulgarian 1 pck @ 3.00 ea.
1 Leo/Megan
1 homeacre/other


order divided between two participants

#C10 1 Red Bacterial Linens @ 6.50 per 1/2 - homeacre/Judith and Leo/Megan

 #L3 Mild Lipase 2 oz @ 3.50 per 1/2 - Ravens Haven/Autumn and shawhee/Shawna 1/2 - homeacre/other and Sheryl

divided into 2 oz or more portions

#C13 citric acid 8 oz @ 1.50 per 2 oz.
4 oz. Ravens Haven/Autumn
4oz. shawhee/Shawna
8 oz. Sheryl


#H1B Herbs de Provence 16 oz. @ 3.75 per 2 oz.
8 oz. Ravens Haven/Autumn 
8 oz. shawhee/Shawna
2 oz Sheryl/8 oz. susie/ 6 oz. homeacre/Judith
If you go through alot of cultures check out the cost comparison thread. There are large packs available on cheese cultures at cheesemaking.com. At dairy connection some items come in bulk and are much cheaper per use.


----------



## paulaswrld

I order everything from dairy connection in bulk....not only are the products of high quality and shipped fast the folks are super knowledgeable and nice.

Paula


----------



## homeacremom

I used to order everything that way too, Paula. Then 2 years ago one of my kids dump my new bulk pck. the day I opened it.  The individual direct set use packets can be awfully convenient! LOL All that said I think I am going to order more in bulk again this year...


----------



## homeacremom

homeacremom - 5 units of Chevre
- Red Bacteria Linens ?(split pack possibly)?


----------



## paulaswrld

Judith, am I being stupid...what are we doing???

I know this is going to be a big "DUH" moment..but, I am putting myself out there.

Paula


----------



## Leo

Ohh, thanks for doing this! I have that same problem with my son.  He loves to pour. 
-Red Bacteria Linens(If you want to split a pack/1 order)
-Yogurt Bulgarian(1 order)
-Flora Danica(1 orders)
-Fromage Blanc (DS)(2 orders)
-Sour Cream (DS)(1 order)
-Thermophilic - Italian (mother)(1 order)
-Mesophilic (mother)(1 order)
Thanx!
Megan
edited to add: I have lots of extra small plastic bags(approx. 1" x 1.5"), when I send you the payment, I can send them in the same envelope, if you'd like.


----------



## Guest

Paula Butler said:


> Judith, am I being stupid...what are we doing???
> 
> I know this is going to be a big "DUH" moment..but, I am putting myself out there.
> 
> Paula


Paula, Judith is hosting the cheese coop this year  If we combine our orders we can get wholesale pricing from cheesemaking.com and save a lot of money. It worked out great last year. If you normally buy in bulk the coop is a great opportunity to try new cultures for very little cost.

Thanks Judith!!!

Christy


----------



## homeacremom

I am so sorry for not explaining more about what is up. :blush Thanks Christy!


----------



## paulaswrld

DUH....that's what I thought but have never actually been involved in one. 

Thanks,

Paula


----------



## Ravens Haven

order in 5 pck units

Chevre (DS) 10 packets
Fromage Blanc (DS) 20 packets
Mesophilic (DS) 5 packets
Sour Cream (DS) 5 packets
Thermophilic (DS)5 packets

order in 1 pck units
Flora Danica 1

I would also like the herbs de provence, citric acid, mild lipase (1/2 packet), rennet.

This is my wish list depending on the deadline.


----------



## Sondra

Sorry am not going to participate this year haven't used anything I got last year. Am so dumb can't remember what the heck the stuff is for.


----------



## Patty13637

I would like to order but need time to sit down and figure out what I need. When is the deadline ?

Patty


----------



## homeacremom

I'm a little flexible since the cultures I really need I am ordering bulk. Update: March 12th deadline (after I get past my first batch of kids.)
March 12th deadline.


----------



## homeacremom

What type of rennet? I don't see the Chymostar Classic we cooped last year.
Also any ideas on what to use to divide and rebottle rennet? I don't have anything on hand.


----------



## paulaswrld

I order 2 and 4 oz boston rounds with dropper tops in bulk...I can check my pricing on them and pobably get them to you at my cost. I use them to re-package calcium chloride and rennet...so I know they work well...I even ship it in them.


----------



## Ravens Haven

I don't know what type of rennet. I was hoping for the stuff we had last year.
This would work better for me for March 12th.

Thanks
autumn


----------



## homeacremom

Great Paula, will contact you if/when I need those bottles for rennet.

Autumn, let's go with March 12th. That gives plenty of time to get the most participation we can. 

 Better for all of us if we make those minimums! Get your cheesemaking friends to sub-order under you. Then you can split your shipping costs with them to save there too. ROFL get some new friends interested in cheesemaking and save on your costs AND "get rid of" some milk at the same time!


----------



## shawhee

I want to join in, but will do some research to see what I want. Any suggestions for starting out? Rennet of course but what are the things that you tried and liked the first years?

Shawna


----------



## Madfarmer

:???I'm new to all this. Judith, how do want to get paid?


----------



## Sondra

Shawna I love the flora dancia in my chevre the taste is wonderful also alot on here like Fromage Blanc for making chevre I don't particularly but probably because I am used to Vicki's old recipe of rennet /FD


----------



## Guest

Love, love, love Fromage Blanc!!!

Sara


----------



## homeacremom

Tom, I'd prefer Paypal so that we can get the order in sooner, but cashiers check or even personal for a small order will be ok. I'll send a message to each participant with their total as soon as the coop closes.


----------



## homeacremom

Shawna, what types of dairy products and cheeses are you wanting to try?


----------



## shawhee

All of them LOL!! Ok put me in for some of that stuff Sondra loves (Im gonna sneak over to her place someday and have her help me - or kidnap her to my house LOL). I need the basics. I have a cheese press and gauge (which I will not start with), and I have 4 of the softer cheese molds um.... chevre I think - yes thats it, 4 chevre molds. I also have the book Home Cheesemaking by Ricki Carroll. So what do you all suggest? I will go research now


----------



## Ravens Haven

Fromage Blanc is the absolute easiest cheese to make and absolutely DELICIOUS!!!!

So if I were that would be a good start.


----------



## shawhee

ok I will go with these:

Chevre (DS)5 pcks for 3.00
Fromage Blanc (DS)5 pcks for 3.00
Mesophilic (DS)5 pcks for 3.00
Thermophilic (DS)5 pcks for 3.00
Flora Danica 1 pck @ 10.00 ea.
Fresh (mother)1 pck @ 3.00ea.
Mild Lipase 2 oz @ 3.50 per 1/2 
citric acid 8 oz @ 1.50 per 2 oz. - would like to half this if possible?
Herbs de Provence 16 oz. @ 3.75 per 2 oz. - would like to half this if possible?

Shawna


----------



## homeacremom

Shawna, I'm going to write you down for 4 oz. citric acid and 8 oz. Herbs de Provence. If this is not what you want please PM me.


----------



## Twillingate Farm

Gosh, the prices make this 'an offer I can't refuse'!
Can you put me in for:

6 Mesophilic (DS)5 pcks @ 3.00 ea for $18.00
3 Chevre (DS)5 pcks @ 3.00 ea for $9.00

I believe I have enough rennet and lipase for most of the season.

Thanks,
Allan


----------



## ecftoggs

Thanks so much for doing this! I would like:
4 of the Chevre(5pk at $3) for $12
5 of the Fromage Blanc (5pk at $3) for $15
1 of the Mesophilic (5pk at $3) for $3
1 of the Thermophilic (5pk at $3) for $3

Mary


----------



## susie

FYI-- I called NE Cheese regarding their Yogurt culture( Y5) that I couldn't find on their web site. The gal said it is back ordered and will appear on their website in the beginning of March when it will be available. If it isn't on their website they will be able to take orders by phone for it ( they are able to take orders for it over the phone right now too, but will not be able to ship it until March).
This makes very good mild yogurt.

susie


----------



## susie

when is the deadline to participate?

thanks!


----------



## homeacremom

susie said:


> when is the deadline to participate?
> 
> thanks!


I will close the coop on March 12th.


----------



## homeacremom

I added the order codes for each item in the list. I also added Y5 yogurt so that you can specify by type if you want to put a request order in the coop.


----------



## susie

The y-5 yogurt is back in stock!! I'm gettin gin on the co-op just making my list 

susie

ha ha !! I'm not gettin gin-- im getting in


----------



## Sheryl

Okay cheese folks here is my wish list, but I need help. As most of the old DGI folks know, I have been hinting at (ha ha as if I could hint) the fact that Iwill be going through the big "D". :sigh

But on a lighter note. I am back in my house this weekend. lots of cleaning and all kinds of stuff to get accompolished to get things in order. It isspring and life is wonderful. On the down side, my daughter, granddaughter, and myself will be basically living off of her "Target" pay checks :crazy and whatever sewing, soaping, market garden sales we get.

So I am posting a wish list for some cheese making products that I would like to have for this season. If ANYONE in DGI land would, could, consider paying for my wish list to the co-op leader, I would gladly trade with that person for sewing of like value off of my website www.sewitalls.com., be it goat coats, hay bags, collars, whatever is on my site for sale.

please pm me if you are interested. The co op leader will have to let me know how much the order I want would be if she would pm me privately.

Y-5 Yougart 
C20G Chevre (5 pk)
C33 Creme Fraiche (5pk)
C3 Fresh Starter (1)
C-20 Fromage Blanc (5pk)
C101 Mesophilic (5pk)
C-30 Sour Cream (5pk)
C201 Thermophilic (5pk)
R7 Liquid Rennet 2oz
C13 Citric Acid
L3 Lipase Powder mild 2oz
H1 Herbs de Provence 2oz

If no one is able to take me up on this offer, that is okay I know things are tough for everyone. But just thought I'd throw it out there.

Thanks, hope everyone has a great goat year, and a wonderful spring. dance:

Sheryl


----------



## susie

Please sign me up for:

15 C206 Chevre 9.00
5 C21 Buttermilk 3.00
5 C30 Sour cream 3.00
10 Fromage Blanc 6.00

I would like 8 ounces of the Herbs de provence (H1) 15.00 ( Can I do this? Or do I have to find someone to split it with?)

I believe that's a total of 36.00?? Let me know if I'm wrong

Thanks so much for doing this-- I will pay by Paypal.

Thanks again!!

susie


----------



## Gunnie

Please sign me up for:

#C3 Fresh $3.
#C20G Chevre $3
#C20 Fromage blanc $3
#C101 Mesophilic $3
#C201 Thermophilic $3
#C11 Flora Danica $10
#C21 Buttermilk $3

Thats $28. I will pay with paypal.

Thanks for setting this up.

Dawn


----------



## homeacremom

Coop now closed. I will be sending out messages so please watch your inbox and get back with me. Thanks!


----------

